# Innerhalb eines Jahres intensivem Java-Selbststudium zur Anstellung?



## dapzoo (1. Dez 2018)

Grüß euch!

Ich bin aktuell krankheitsbedingt arbeitslos. Und das schon etwas länger. Ich habe jetzt entschieden, dass ich mit der vielen Zeit, die mir deshalb zur Verfügung steht, endlich etwas sinnvolles anfangen möchte, und habe mir vorgenommen Java Entwickler zu werden. Dazu werde ich einen ILS Fernlehrgang absolvieren, der ein Jahr lang geht. Und mir zusätzlich einige Bücher kaufen, sowie weitere Online Kurse abschließen. Ich werde mich an allen Tagen der Woche, ein komplettes Jahr lang weiterbilden und den Stoff förmlich atmen. In einem Betrieb eine Ausbildung zu machen ist mir aus diversen Gründen, auf die ich hier nicht weiter eingehen möchte, vorerst nicht möglich. Nun ist meine Frage, ob dieses Jahr an intensiver "Selbstausbildung" bereits für eine Anstellung reichen würde. Natürlich bin ich mir dabei bewusst, dass ich bei weitem noch kein Experte sein werde. Was meint ihr?

Edit: Vorerfahrung mit einer anderen Sprache habe ich nicht. Ich bin quasi völliger Neuling.


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

Ja würde reichen.


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Vorerfahrung mit einer anderen Sprache habe ich nicht. Ich bin quasi völliger Neuling


Oh, dann nich.


----------



## Javinner (1. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin quasi völliger Neuling


Ohne dir jetzt den Wind unter den Flügel nehmen zu wollen, aber ich sehe es eher skeptisch. Du willst als Beispiel hier eine Fremdsprache lernen, um in nur einem Jahr ein Dolmetscher zu werden. Hm..

Ich weiß ja nicht, eventuell bist du ja so verbissen und clever, aber es wird sicher a) sehr hart und b) praktisch als Quereinsteiger mit einem Jahr Fernstudium von X.. Ob man da überhaupt ernst genommen wird?


----------



## dapzoo (1. Dez 2018)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Ohne dir jetzt den Wind unter den Flügel nehmen zu wollen, aber ich sehe es eher skeptisch. Du willst als Beispiel hier eine Fremdsprache lernen, um in nur einem Jahr ein


Genau deswegen frage ich hier natürlich nach, bei Experten, die einen besseren Blick auf die Sache haben. Damit ich es realistisch angehen kann.



Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, eventuell bist du ja so verbissen und clever, aber es wird sicher a) sehr hart und b) praktisch als Quereinsteiger mit einem Jahr Fernstudium von X.. Ob man da überhaupt ernst genommen wird?


Extrem ehrgeizig bin ich defintiv. Wie clever ich hinsichtlich der Sprache sein werde, würde sich dann denke ich innerhalb dieses Jahres zeigen.  Ich werde jedenfalls alles geben und mich jeden Tag in den Lernstoff reinknien.
Der ILS Fernlehrgang wird tatsächlich nicht einmal meine "Hauptqualifikation" sein. Laut den Informationsbögen, braucht man dafür nur ca. 8 Stunden die Woche aufbringen, und da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das irgendeinem Arbeitgeber nur annähernd genug sein wird, trotz des Zertifikates "geprüfter Java-Programmierer" am Ende dieses Lehrgangs.  Nebenher werde ich mir, wie ich oben beschrieb, sämtliches Wissen aus Büchern und anderen Onlinekursen aneignen. Mein Leben wird ein ganzes Jahr lang aus dem Erlernen von dieser Programmiersprache bestehen. Gegen Ende dieser Zeit werde ich vermutlich so manche Projekte zum "Vorzeigen" beim möglichen Arbeitgeber haben.

Oder haltet ihr es für unabdingbar, dass man eine Ausbildung abgeschlossen haben muss, andernfalls hat man auf dem Markt keinerlei Chance?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Dez 2018)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen: Nein so einfach nimmt dich niemand nur weil du es dir alles selbst beigebracht hast. Ich habe auch viel Selbststudium betrieben und nur eine technische Ausbildung als Referenz gehabt. In die IT kommst du ohne Probleme, jedoch nicht an den Code. Ich musste mich lange an Code-nahen Position rumschlagen, dort für mein Ziel kämpfen um endlich auch mitcoden zu können. Und um ehrlich zu sein, auch da habe ich viel mitgenommen was mir jetzt weiterhilft. Denn: Nur Java zu können macht keinen Java Entwickler aus. Du musst auch viel drumherum kennen. Alleine ILS und Willen reichen leider nicht. Die IT gibt aber noch viel mehr als nur Coden - Konzepte, Projektmanagement, Betrieb, Test und und und. Evetuell wäre ein solcher Bereich zum "Schuppern" geeigneter für dich.


----------



## Javinner (1. Dez 2018)

Mein Lehrer hat mal gesagt: "Lernen braucht Zeit". Das ist einfach nur die Fülle des Stoffes! Ich weiß nicht, ob dir klar ist, auf was du dich gerade einlässt. Zudem habe ich von den ILS-Lehrgängen bis jetzt sehr unterschiedliches gelesen und viele sagen, dass es ein nicht wirklich weiter bringt. Was nun?

Beschäftige dich doch erst einmal mit imperativen Sprachkonzepten, der Grundbaustein sprachenübergreifend, und dann, nach dem du etwas weiß, siehst du weiter. Jetzt Luftschlösser zu bauen macht irgendwie wenig Sinn. Aber ich bin ein Amateur und mein Senf ist daher nur bedingt zu beachten, eventuell täusche ich mich.


----------



## stg (1. Dez 2018)

Was ist denn dein höchster Bildungsabschluss? Hast du _irgendeine_ Ausbildung / Studium abgeschlossen? 



dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Mein Leben wird ein ganzes Jahr lang aus dem Erlernen von dieser Programmiersprache bestehen.


 Java-Programmierung ist aber nicht nur "Java", sondern auch "Programmierung" ... mindestens genauso viel Zeit, wie in das Erlernen der Sprache, solltest du daher ins Lernen des Programmierens stecken. Eigentlich ist die Sprache das kleinste Problem, sondern das Feld ist sehr weit und da reicht ein Jahr eher nicht aus, um auch nur das Grundlagen-Wissen einigermaßen abzudecken. Nicht umsonst studieren andere quasi hauptberuflich 5 Jahre in dem Bereich und werden dann im ersten Job trotzdem als totaler Anfänger betrachtet (weil sie das auch sind und das spätestens ein paar Jahre später rückwirkend auch selbst erkennen). 

Einen "Code-Monkey", der zwar Java-Code schreiben kann, aber sonst nicht viel mehr, braucht niemand. Wenn Spezifikationen von anderer Hand so detailliert geschrieben werden, dass "jeder" sie umsetzen kann, dann kann das auch irgendein Inder für nen Hungerlohn...
Um deine Chancen etwas zu verbessern, wenn du dir tatsächlich nur ein Jahr Zeit nehmen kannst oder willst, solltest du dich vermutlich direkt stark auf einen Bereich spezialisieren. Und da ist die Sprache ein eher unbedeutendes Detail. Front-End oder Backend? Web-Anwendungen oder "Single-User-Desktop-Anwendungen"? Welche Problem-Domäne? usw...
Abhängig von den Antworten auf viele dieser Fragen, kommen dann nämlich ganz unterschiedliche weitere Themen-Komplexe hinzu, zu denen du ebenfalls wenigstens Grundlagen beherrschen solltest. z.B. Kryptographie, Web-Protokolle, Gleitkomma-Arithmetik, Relationen-Algebra, Versicherungsmathematik, BWL oder was auch immer (diese Auflistung ist total willkürrlich).



Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Beschäftige dich doch erst einmal mit imperativen Sprachkonzepten, der Grundbaustein sprachenübergreifend, und dann, nach dem du etwas weiß, siehst du weiter. Jetzt Luftschlösser zu bauen macht irgendwie wenig Sinn. Aber ich bin ein Amateur und mein Senf ist daher nur bedingt zu beachten, eventuell täusche ich mich.



Nein, du täuscht dich nicht...



dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Gegen Ende dieser Zeit werde ich vermutlich so manche Projekte zum "Vorzeigen" beim möglichen Arbeitgeber haben.


Grundsätzlich ist der Gedanke nicht schlecht. Realistisch betrachtet wird all das, was du nach einem Jahr vorzeigen könntest, aber vermutlich eher "abschrecken". Da solltest du mit jemand erfahrenem, dem du vertraust, vorher gründlich überlegen, was man da tatsächlich einfließen lassen könnte. Code zu schreiben, der funktioniert ist nicht schwer. _Schönen_ Code zu schreiben, ist hingegen eine Handwerkskunst, für die man viele Jahre braucht, um ein einigermaßen brauchbares Niveau zu erreichen. 



dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Oder haltet ihr es für unabdingbar, dass man eine Ausbildung abgeschlossen haben muss, andernfalls hat man auf dem Markt keinerlei Chance?


 "unabdingbar" ist so ein starkes Wort. Natürlich hat man es mit einem nachweisbaren Abschluss tausendfach einfacher, aber ausgeschlossen ist nichts. Du solltest aber auch nicht zuviel erwarten.


----------



## dapzoo (1. Dez 2018)

Also im Grunde ist meine Zeit eigentlich nicht nur auf ein Jahr beschränkt. Das ist nur eben der Zeitraum, in dem ich gerne was zustande gebracht hätte, aber anhand der bisherigen Antworten, scheint es auf jeden Fall, als könnte ich mir das schon mal abschmieren. Was nicht schlimm ist, aber es wäre natürlich schön gewesen. Ich bin auch gewillt weitaus mehr Zeit zu investieren, so ist es nicht. Arbeitslosigkeit ist nur nichts, was ich noch sehr viel länger ertragen möchte. Das Problem kann ich hier nun auch eigentlich mal benennen, bin schließlich auch anonym hier. Ich habe eine ziemlich stark ausgeprägte soziale Phobie. Die macht es mir aktuell und seit geraumer Zeit unmöglich, eine Ausbildung in einem Betrieb wahrzunehmen, aufgrund des täglichen, vielen Kontakts mit anderen Leuten. Ich arbeite daran, aber es sieht nicht danach aus, als würde es in absehbarer Zeit sehr viel besser werden, auch wenn ich Fortschritte mache. Das dazu.. Viel Möglichkeiten neben dem Selbststudium bleiben mir derzeit eben schlichtweg einfach nicht. 



> Um deine Chancen etwas zu verbessern, wenn du dir tatsächlich nur ein Jahr Zeit nehmen kannst oder willst, solltest du dich vermutlich direkt stark auf einen Bereich spezialisieren. Und da ist die Sprache ein eher unbedeutendes Detail. Front-End oder Backend? Web-Anwendungen oder "Single-User-Desktop-Anwendungen"? Welche Problem-Domäne?


Das habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht in meinen Überlegungen.. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Dez 2018)

IT ist aber auch für soziale Phobie nichts. Du arbeitest nie alleine. Du hast immer ein Team und Kunden die mit dir fachlich über das Produkt sprechen wollen.
Es gibt sicher Berufe bei denen du kaum Kontakt hast und auch kaum Ausbildung brauchst. Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas flapsig klingen mag - wie wäre es mit ubahn-fahrer.


----------



## dapzoo (1. Dez 2018)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, obwohl  ich schon die Vorstellung habe, dass man in dem Bereich doch schon weniger mit Leuten arbeitet, als beispielsweise als Kaufmann. Auch gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ich die Phobie für immer haben werde. Ich bin 22 Jahre, hab also noch genug Zeit die mit viel harter Arbeit loszuwerden.


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Also im Grunde ist meine Zeit eigentlich nicht nur auf ein Jahr beschränkt. Das ist nur eben der Zeitraum, in dem ich gerne was zustande gebracht hätte, aber anhand der bisherigen Antworten, scheint es auf jeden Fall, als könnte ich mir das schon mal abschmieren. Was nicht schlimm ist, aber es wäre natürlich schön gewesen. Ich bin auch gewillt weitaus mehr Zeit zu investieren, so ist es nicht. Arbeitslosigkeit ist nur nichts, was ich noch sehr viel länger ertragen möchte. Das Problem kann ich hier nun auch eigentlich mal benennen, bin schließlich auch anonym hier. Ich habe eine ziemlich stark ausgeprägte soziale Phobie. Die macht es mir aktuell und seit geraumer Zeit unmöglich, eine Ausbildung in einem Betrieb wahrzunehmen, aufgrund des täglichen, vielen Kontakts mit anderen Leuten. Ich arbeite daran, aber es sieht nicht danach aus, als würde es in absehbarer Zeit sehr viel besser werden, auch wenn ich Fortschritte mache. Das dazu.. Viel Möglichkeiten neben dem Selbststudium bleiben mir derzeit eben schlichtweg einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Das habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht in meinen Überlegungen.. Danke für den Hinweis!


Ich möchte das ja gar nicht schreiben, aber das alles zu können bedarf nicht 1 Jahr, sondern einer Mindest*studienzeit* von 5 Jahren....


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Auch gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ich die Phobie für immer haben werde. Ich bin 22 Jahre, hab also noch genug Zeit die mit viel harter Arbeit loszuwerden.


Dessen bin ich mir nicht gewiss: Zitat:


> Das spezielle Problem in der Therapie der Arbeitsplatzphobie ist, dass die bei phobischen Erkrankungen standardgemäß durchzuführenden Expositionsübungen mit der Möglichkeit einer gestuften Annäherung an die angstauslösende Situation extrem schwierig, wenn nicht unmöglich sind. Die äußeren Bedingungen am Arbeitsplatz sind durch den Therapeuten nicht oder nur ungenügend steuerbar, so dass eine geplante und therapeutisch dosierte Exposition nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist. Es besteht unter diesen Umständen sogar das Risiko einer Verstärkung der Phobie.


----------



## Javinner (1. Dez 2018)

@dapzoo
Wie Alt bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?


An deiner Stelle würde ich Kellnern gehen. Kein Witz, das würde ich an deiner Stelle tun. Ich als Jugendlicher hatte eine panische Angst, hübsche Frauen anzusprechen. Ehrlich, ich pisste mir fast in die Hose, wenn mich eine richtig Hübsche ansprach, stotterte los und erzählte undefinierbares blödes Zeug. Zwei Jahre Kellnern und das Problem war weg! Außerdem, lernt man Frauen zum Heiraten bei der Arbeit, das habe ich schon so oft beobachtet


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Wie Alt bist du, wenn ich fragen darf


lesen


----------



## dapzoo (1. Dez 2018)

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt.

@DerWissende: Ich kenne tatsächlich einige Menschen persönlich, die ihre Phobie bezwungen haben. Ich habe keine spezifische Arbeitsplatzphobie. Es ist eine generelle soziale Phobie, die Alarm schlägt, sobald Menschen um mich sind. Ich hatte schon bessere Phasen, auch in denen ich gearbeitet habe. Sie hat sich dann auch am Arbeitsplatz gebessert. Mittlerweile ist sie wieder um einiges schlimmer. Und es wird auch schwerer da raus zu kommen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich es in den nächsten Jahren in den Griff kriege.


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

Na dann viel Glück dabei....


----------



## Javinner (1. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin 22 Jahre alt


Siehe Post #14


----------



## stg (1. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Ich arbeite daran, aber es sieht nicht danach aus, als würde es in absehbarer Zeit sehr viel besser werden, auch wenn ich Fortschritte mache.



Schön, dass du da Fortschritte machst. Ich denke, dass das auch dein oberstes Ziel sein sollte inkl. intensiver Therapien usw. Ich nehme aber einfach mal an, dass du auf diesem Weg ohnehin bereits professionell begleitet wirst?!
Wie @MoxxiManagarm bereits sagte wird das ansonsten auch in der IT nichts. Programmieren hat nichts mit "allein im dunklen Hinterstübchen sitzen und ab und wann mal ein Stück Code über den Zaun zu werfen" zu tun. Bei meiner jetzigen Tätigkeit macht das Code-Schreiben vielleicht 25% der Arbeitszeit aus und das ist gefühlsmäßig schon recht viel...



dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Viel Möglichkeiten neben dem Selbststudium bleiben mir derzeit eben schlichtweg einfach nicht.


Vielleicht wäre ja ein richtiges Fernstudium etwas für dich. Siehe z.B. https://www.fernuni-hagen.de/mi/studium/bsc_informatik/index.shtml



dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Also im Grunde ist meine Zeit eigentlich nicht nur auf ein Jahr beschränkt. Das ist nur eben der Zeitraum, in dem ich gerne was zustande gebracht hätte, aber anhand der bisherigen Antworten, scheint es auf jeden Fall, als könnte ich mir das schon mal abschmieren.


 Hör auf mit dem schwarz-weiß-denken. Natürlich hast du dann nach einem Jahr schon etwas zustande gebracht. Nur eben vermutlich noch nicht genug, um damit in der IT-Berufswelt Fuß zu fassen. Einen soliden Grundstein kannst du in einem Jahr aber durchaus legen...


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Bei meiner jetzigen Tätigkeit macht das Code-Schreiben vielleicht 25% der Arbeitszeit aus und das ist gefühlsmäßig schon recht viel


Das ist schön für dich geht aber meilenweit an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## stg (2. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> geht aber meilenweit an der Realität vorbei.



Nicht an meiner


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Dez 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Nicht an meiner


Dann stimmt mit Deiner Wahrnehmung vielleicht was nicht.

Naja - hier wurde ich jetzt schon alles geschreiben, ich widme mich dann mal wieder anderen Themen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (2. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Oder haltet ihr es für unabdingbar, dass man eine Ausbildung abgeschlossen haben muss, andernfalls hat man auf dem Markt keinerlei Chance?


In der IT gab es schon immer viele Quereinsteiger und meiner Erfahrung nach, sagt die Ausbildung erschreckend wenig darüber aus, ob jemand in der IT einen guten Jon leistet. Das hängt für mich vor allem von der mentalen Ausrichtung ab, ob jemand sich überhaupt zuständig fühlt, auch mal selbst eine Lösung zu erarbeiten. Zumindest das ließe sich mit selbst angeeigneten Kenntnissen natürlich ganz gut darstellen. Im Gegensatz zum von @stg geposteten Fernstudium würde ich ein ILS-Zertifikat da aber lieber geheim halten, weil das wohl eher das Gegenteil dokumentiert.
Ohne direkt passende Ausbildung ist man aber viel stärker darauf angewiesen, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein. Im ERP-Umfeld (insbesondere auch SAP) konnte ich da aber schon ab und an beobachten, dass ein kompetenter Anwender zum (auch programmierenden) Berater wurde, wobei die Informatik-Anforderungen da ziemlich gering sind. Falls du schon eine Ausbildung und idealerweise etwas Berufserfahrung hast, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, in dem Bereich Berührungspunkte zur IT zu finden.


DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Das ist schön für dich geht aber meilenweit an der Realität vorbei.


Inwiefern denn? Sind 25% zu niedrig oder zu hoch angesetzt?


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Dez 2018)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Inwiefern denn? Sind 25% zu niedrig oder zu hoch angesetzt


Du tust so als wenn Du mich nicht verstanden hättest. Wer nicht besonders gut Code schreiben kann wird nicht 100% damit verbringen Code zu schreiben - und was er in 25% schreibt könnte jemand der 100% schreibt wahrscheinlich in 10% schreiben.... Damit liegt die Produktivität bei 2,5% für A und bei 100% für B soll heißen in der gleichen Zeit ist B 40mal produktiver als A.

Vergleicht man das mit den jetzigen Werten TEs so lägen diese sogar unter 25% bzw 2,5% insofern ich durch 0 teilen könnte.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (2. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Du tust so als wenn Du mich nicht verstanden hättest.


Nein, das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage. Habe keine Ahnung, wo ein typischer Wert liegt.


DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Wer nicht besonders gut Code schreiben kann wird nicht 100% damit verbringen Code zu schreiben


Ja. Das hat er mit denen gemeinsam, die es sehr gut können.


DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> und was er in 25% schreibt könnte jemand der 100% schreibt wahrscheinlich in 10% schreiben....


Nein, könnte er nicht, denn er würde ja gar nicht wissen, was er programmieren soll, weil er ja 100% seiner Zeit mit Programmierung verbringt und deshalb nicht einmal die Anforderungen zur Kenntnis nehmen konnte.


DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Damit liegt die Produktivität bei 2,5% für A und bei 100% für B soll heißen in der gleichen Zeit ist B 40mal produktiver als A.


Die Produktivität von B ist aus oben genannten Gründen 0 und somit deutlich schlechter, als die von A.


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Dez 2018)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Die Produktivität von B ist aus oben genannten Gründen 0 und somit deutlich schlechter, als die von A


Nein ist sie nicht denn


Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> einmal die Anforderungen zur Kenntnis nehmen


erfolgt JIT.

Weiterhin gilt:


DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Du tust so als wenn Du mich nicht verstanden hättest


.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (2. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > einmal die Anforderungen zur Kenntnis nehmen
> ...


JIT? Ja, wird wirklich oft so gemacht. Meistens aus Arroganz. Falls du wirklich mal Programmierer wirst, wird das aber ganz schön teuer für deinen Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Dez 2018)

Jetzt verstehst Du mich nicht mehr angeblich nicht. 
Hoffentlich haben jetzt diese Streitigkeiten ein Ende.


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Dez 2018)

@Meniskusschaden 
Frohen Advent Dir!! 

Im Grunde genommen habe ich doch recht. Er wird in einem Jahr KEIN "excellent-proper-good-..." GitHub Repository schreiben können um damit enorm zu beeindrucken ohne ein außerordentliches Talent zu haben!!
(Weiterlesen: https://hackernoon.com/how-i-used-s...eam-job-before-19-without-degree-8cb5184e2bec ....)


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne tatsächlich einige Menschen persönlich, die ihre Phobie bezwungen haben. Ich habe keine spezifische Arbeitsplatzphobie.


Doch - das hängt alles zusammen, nachdem ich mich jetzt etwas eingelesen habe. Wenigstens hast Du einen ICD-10-F40.x oder -F60.x-Indikator-Schlüssel. Denn - Pardon - die Schwere der Beeinträchtigung verhält sich umgekehrt proportional zur Höhe des ICD-10-Fx-Schlüsselwerts (vielleicht: damit Ärzte es leichter haben Patienten in die richtige Schublade zu stecken) Hättest Du einen niedrigeren Indikator-Schlüssel so wüsste ich nicht wie erfolgreich eine Therapie sein könnte....
Natürlich bin ich kein Arzt, so eine Ferndiagnose ist äußerst schwer und nicht fehlerfrei....
Das alles sollte Dich aber keinesfalls "demotivieren".


----------



## Dimax (4. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin aktuell krankheitsbedingt arbeitslos. Und das schon etwas länger.


Du beschreibst genau dass,was bei mir passiert ist. Hatte ein schweren Arbeitsunfall ,war Lkw -Fahrer,beim Umladen
hws -Bruch usw..und so mit 40 ohne Beruf und ohne Arbeit(2 Kinder+MuterSprache ich nichts Deutsch).Berufsgenossenschaft-Schweiser,Securiti usw. Arbeitsamt-für sie nicht Zuständig,sie müssen arbeitslos werden.1 Jahr Nachttouren mit dem Bulli -Arbeitslos.Lehrstelle als F.Informatiker'(2 Jahre) nur wegen Zeugnis,zu Hause hätte besser lernen können.Aber Zähne zu und durch. Jetzt seit einem Jahr Festangestellter als F.Informatiker.
Für dich ist wichtig wenn du Interesse daran hast,musst auf keinen hören und deine Sache machen,dein Ziel kennst du.Am besten finde ein Ausbildungsbetrieb ,welches F.I ausbildet,so kriegst du ein Praktikum.Die meisten Lernbuden wollen nur Geld von der Staat ,bringen aber weniger als wenn du selbst gelernt hättest.
Fazit:Willst du?Interesse?Es gibt  kein zurück.Ausbildung beim Betrieb,koste was es wolle.Für die nächste 2-3 Jahre auf Geld verzichten dafür ein vernünftiges Lohn und sicheren Arbeitsplatz später.


----------



## Dimax (4. Dez 2018)

dapzoo hat gesagt.:


> trotz des Zertifikates "geprüfter Java-Programmierer"


Wichtig ist der Setrifikat von Oracle ,meine Lehrstelle hatte mir nur eine Prüfung organisiert,keine Vorbereitung.Wenn du von Oracle sertifiziert bist,haste was in der Hand,die anderen sertifikate bringen nichts.


----------



## Javinner (4. Dez 2018)

@Dimax 
Im welchen Bereich arbeitest du, wenn ich fragen darf? Hast du ein Zertifikat von Oracle?


----------



## Dimax (4. Dez 2018)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Im welchen Bereich arbeitest du


F.I Anwendungsentwicklung.


Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Hast du ein Zertifikat von Oracle?


Habe damals nicht geschafft, mache ich in diesem Sommer.


----------



## Javinner (4. Dez 2018)

Woran scheiterte es beim letzten Mal?


----------



## Dimax (4. Dez 2018)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> scheiterte es beim letzten Mal?


Hatte nur einmal versucht mit knapp 50% nicht geschafft,zu lange Überlegt,nach 2 Stunden 45 von 90 Fragen beantwortet und dann den Rest in 30 min,nur ausgefüllt.Fehlte Praxis mit Code lesen und verstehen was da passiert.


----------



## DefconDev (10. Dez 2018)

Deine Krankheit kann ich schwer beurteilen aber generell ist es absolut nicht verkehrt wenn du dir dieses Jahr dein eingangs erwähntes Ziel setzt. Solltest du ein Abitur besitzen, würde ich die Fern-Uni-Hagen in Betracht ziehen, Präsenzzeit liegt unter 30%, den Rest alles per Fernstudium. Auch wenn es weit aus mehr als 1 Jahr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.

Ich kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad des IHL-Fernkurs nicht beurteilen und inwiefern der wirklich von Arbeitgebern gewichtet wird. Aber du bist erst 22, selbst wenn wir vom Schlechtesten ausgehen , ist das eine Jahr perfekt für dich um heraus zu finden ob du wirklich die Ausdauer besitzt Coding dir beizubringen. Und nach diesem Jahr bist du dann erst 23, vielleicht bist du dann bereit eine Ausbildung zu machen in dem Bereich!? Da wäre das IHL-Ding definitiv nicht verkehrt, du hättest dann den meisten bei einer Ausbildung zum Anfang etwas mehr Wissen voraus und das kann nie schaden.

Um es kurz zu fassen, diese Branche sucht händeringend Leute, du wirst selbst mit Mitte 30 dort einen Platz finden wenn du den Eindruck erwähnst du willst es und bist nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Dez 2018)

Hades85 hat gesagt.:


> mit Mitte 30


Wie alt respektive jung ist man mit Mitte 30? 25 oder 35?? 
Verzeih aber diese Frage sei gestattet....

Ich kann aber diese Bildungsmöglichkeiten nicht beurteilen und weiß auch nicht, dass er das Matura nicht hinter sich hat....

Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass alles unter der gymnasial Stufe zu verachten sei. 

Daß "die Branche" immer händeringend Leute suche das wird immer gesagt ja.


----------

